# Splatting Only for Overheating or Content?



## juliablaszczyk (Feb 13, 2014)

Sorry if this has been answered before, but I couldn't find it.
I've read about splatting, mostly on this forum, and I know hedgies do it when they're either content or over heated. Is there any other reason that they could do it?

When I went to get Taffer out of his playpen to put him back in his cage yesterday, he was sleeping under his blanket. When I lifted up the blanket, he was completely splatted out. It was neither cold nor hot in the room, ambient temperature was about 75 degrees. Was he just content? Or could it be something else?

Don't know if you guys noticed, but I'm a bit of a worry wart :roll:


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Sounds like he was just content!  And heh, it's fine, we have many, many worrywarts here! We could start a club.


----------



## Daisylove (Sep 14, 2014)

*Also wondering*

Hi I just got my hedge daisy I put a heating pad under the plastic of her cage and it's on low I put her there and she layed there splat out under the wheel it didn't seem to hot out and she was closing her eyes is that content or overheated I'm so nervous cus the other side she goes on is cold would she move bye herself to the warm side and vice versa?


----------

